# 3pdt footswitch breakout board problems.



## AUDIOVENTURIST (Jun 30, 2019)

So, yesterday I made a Chop Shop and it didn't work. I ended up scrapping the PCB and parts. Now I am thinking it may be a footswitch issue. I wired up a footswitch with the breakout board from here and everything was correct, but when I hook it up to my breadboard it's not working. I get no bypass signal or effect signal. I measured the voltages on my circuit and when the footswitch is on I get the correct voltages on the collector of the transistor, but no signal. When it's off I get 9 volts at the collector, but I am pretty sure it should it be 0V. I wired the jacks, in, out, and ground correctly, but I'm not sure what the SW stands for. I assume it's positive, so I connected it to the positive rail. Everything works perfectly when I connect the jacks directly to the breadboard, but not with the switch. Any ideas what could be wrong, or help on how to test the footswitch to see if it's bad would be much appreciated.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jun 30, 2019)

Try hooking SW up to a 4k7 resistor and the negative leg of an LED, then the positive leg to the positive rail. Pretty sure SW is just the switching LED circuit. I have tested all my builds without using it just fine but I use a testing rig as opposed to breadboard.


----------

